# Overnight camping near Folkestone



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Evening everyone, I have just been and booked our first continental trip for August, I have booked an early eurotunnel crossing and wondered if anyone can recommend somewhere for an overnight stop near to the terminal at Folkestone ? Can you stay at the terminal ? or do they not like this ?
Also I have the same problem on the way back so if you can recommend anywhere within a stones throw of the terminal in Calais it would be much appreciated to.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know if it helps but I've booked the cc&c site at Folkstone for the easter break, it looks fantastic and is at the top of the folkstone cliffs.........oooooh I hope its not windy!


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Overnight camping near folkestone*

We always use the caravan club site black horse farm who have ferry pitchs and allow late arrivals however they charge £18:50 for the night if arriving late evening there is a fish and chip shop in the village.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

24hr Tesco! :wink:


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Try little switzerland


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have used the Black Hourse Farm site, it is nice and close and they have a special part for those catching early ferries/tunnel so as not to disturb the people that are staying.
When I was there a mobile chip shop came on site, there is a small shop just across the road and a pub just down from that.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The C&CC Folkestone site is excellent. It is not the easiest to find however so recommend you fix it first ( and don't rely on Tom tom which took us into a housing estate miles away.

It's at the base of the cliffs and quite a steep, single track path up and down to get to it. They do not allow caravans which gives you an idea of steepness. Once there you are pretty sheltered and have access to the beach.
I can also recommend Black Horse Farm but not Little Switzerland, which we found rather grotty.

Coming back there is a very good aire in Calais which we always use and feel safe using. It is a few minutes from the terminal. Best to look at the map in the MHF database. You can watch the ferries come in and out -almost touch them, and there are shops and restaurants within a short walk as well as buses to Auchan etc.

If you want a campsite in Calais then we have used Camping Municipal Fort du Lapin at Bleriot Plage/ Sangatte. It is moments from Auchan and the terminal and very friendly as well as having shops and a good beach walk.

G


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

*Overnight near Folkstone*

HI
Try maidstone Services on the M20 about 30 mins from the Tunnel £8 per night.On the way back go to the animal check in at the tunel free over night parking always other motorhomes/caravans there.
Colin


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

*Overnight near Folkstone*

HI
Try maidstone Services on the M20 about 30 mins from the Tunnel £8 per night.On the way back go to the animal check in at the tunel free over night parking always other motorhomes/caravans there.
Colin


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

We made our first trip back in the summer. 

On the way out, we stayed at a Caravan Club CL in Postling (3m NNW of Hythe). Cost was £7 and included EHU. Eurotunnel Terminal was 5 - 10 minutes drive away.... Very quiet rural site.

On the return we overnighted in the car park outside the Pet Centre at Calais... Not quiet, but free and as we were on an early crossing the next morning figured if it was too noisy to sleep we could just check in early. Once it got past 23:00 it settled down and was fine for that early morning checkin. Distance to terminal - about 50 yards.....


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your help I have not been getting my automated message email so didnt realise I had so many replies, I did think about Maidstone services but wasn't sure how secure it might be, sound like the pet centre is the best for the return.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

kazzzy said:


> Thank you all for your help I have not been getting my automated message email so didnt realise I had so many replies, I did think about Maidstone services but wasn't sure how secure it might be, sound like the pet centre is the best for the return.


Hi Kazzy,

Folkestone harbour secure parking for £3 (I think) for 24 hours.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> The C&CC Folkestone site is excellent. It is not the easiest to find however so recommend you fix it first ( and don't rely on Tom tom which took us into a housing estate miles away.
> 
> It's at the base of the cliffs and quite a steep, single track path up and down to get to it. They do not allow caravans which gives you an idea of steepness. Once there you are pretty sheltered and have access to the beach.
> 
> G


Great spot at the bottom of the cliffs, and watch out for the steep winding track! Check before you book, but I'm pretty sure they don't open the gate until 7:00am, may be a problem if you have an early crossing! :wink:


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

I am surprised that the Canterbury Park and ride has not been mentioned.Secure over night parking with water and provision to empty waste water and toilet in a dedicated area for motorhomes and for just £2.50.

Terry.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Folkestone*

Hi

It was possible to park at the Channel Tunnel exhibition centre, next juntion down the M20 from the tunnel itself - adjacent to the 24 hour Tesco!

Russell


----------

